# House/Pet sitting



## HeatherH (Oct 20, 2014)

Pardon me, a brand new member for opening a new thread but cannot find my way around and cannot see anything on my first attempt about house and pet sitting. Our son, not a member, is looking for a house and pet sitter in his Nerja apartment a month about, maybe slightly more. He has a lovely cat who would fret terribly if put into kennels and he needs to be in his own home with a lap to sit on.
We are moving back to the UK ourselves in about 6 weeks so cannot help out.
I had, many years ago, maybe 4 or 5 a telephone number of a lady and her mother who house/plant/pet sat but the number no longer activated.
I really do hope that someone can help.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatherH said:


> Pardon me, a brand new member for opening a new thread but cannot find my way around and cannot see anything on my first attempt about house and pet sitting. Our son, not a member, is looking for a house and pet sitter in his Nerja apartment a month about, maybe slightly more. He has a lovely cat who would fret terribly if put into kennels and he needs to be in his own home with a lap to sit on.
> We are moving back to the UK ourselves in about 6 weeks so cannot help out.
> I had, many years ago, maybe 4 or 5 a telephone number of a lady and her mother who house/plant/pet sat but the number no longer activated.
> I really do hope that someone can help.


You need someone who is totally honest and reliable, not easy when dealing with someone you don't know.
Perhaps you could contact your local animal rescue centre? Just guessing that they might know of someone good with other people's pets and trustworthy with someone else's house...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> You need someone who is totally honest and reliable, not easy when dealing with someone you don't know.
> Perhaps you could contact your local animal rescue centre? Just guessing that they might know of someone good with other people's pets and trustworthy with someone else's house...


yes, there or the vet?


----------



## HeatherH (Oct 20, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> You need someone who is totally honest and reliable, not easy when dealing with someone you don't know.
> Perhaps you could contact your local animal rescue centre? Just guessing that they might know of someone good with other people's pets and trustworthy with someone else's house...


Yes thank you for that. Our son has had one from a reputable website dealing with such things as child care pet and house sitting and it has been very traumatic so needs someone very quickly, well start of December.
Anyway if there are any people interested in this as a paid position please get in touch with me.


----------



## HeatherH (Oct 20, 2014)

I have had a lovely private message with regard pet sitting but cannot see anywhere on the message where I can reply, only to delete so would the kind member please pm me again and explain to me how I can answer them?
So sorry to clog up the threads but I cannot think of another way.
Thank you.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You can't reply until you have made 5 posts so reply to this and you can then reply to your pm. If that house/pet sitter doesn't work out look up Axarquia Animal Rescue - they know lots of people who might be able to help.


----------



## HeatherH (Oct 20, 2014)

thrax said:


> You can't reply until you have made 5 posts so reply to this and you can then reply to your pm. If that house/pet sitter doesn't work out look up Axarquia Animal Rescue - they know lots of people who might be able to help.


Thank you Thrax for the two bits of advise, the 5th post and the Axarguia Animal Rescue people,


----------

